# Cheaper than a dosing funnel!



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

How about one of these

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/58mm-Three-Way-Lens-Hood-Tri-3-Way-Soft-Rubber-DSLR-58-MM-/200670126620?pt=UK_Photography_CameraLenses_Lens_caps_hoods_adaptors_ET&hash=item2eb8df221c

Rubber, so cleanable. 58mm at its narrowest, wider at the top.

I think it'd make a perfect dosing and distribution aid


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

Some better options maybe (metal, and smoother inside)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/58mm-Black-Screw-in-mount-Wide-Angle-metal-lens-hood-for-Canon-Nikon-Pentax-Sony-/390440086051?pt=UK_Photography_CameraLenses_Lens_caps_hoods_adaptors_ET&hash=item5ae80aea23

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Metal-Lens-Hood-Shade-fit-for-All-58mm-Lens-/320972710233?pt=UK_Photography_CameraLenses_Lens_caps_hoods_adaptors_ET&hash=item4abb76e159


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

If it is 58 mm at the narrow end then it will be perfect as a tiny hopper for a mazzer as well, good find


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

Yah they are 58mm at the thin end... I bought a metal wide angle one to use as a dosing funnel. Should make distribution a bit easier. The screw thread should fit in the portafilter nicely


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Is that internal or external diameter


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

They are designed to screw on to 58mm lens... So I'm certain it'll be 58mm outside diameter on the thread


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

I just ordered this one

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/58mm-Black-Screw-in-mount-Wide-Angle-metal-lens-hood-for-Canon-Nikon-Pentax-Sony-/390440086051?pt=UK_Photography_CameraLenses_Lens_caps_hoods_adaptors_ET&hash=item5ae80aea23

Will report back. If its rubbish, I will just use it on a lens


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

I have bought one to try out as a micro micro hopper on a mazzer but have bought the collapsible one so will report back too.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Either way it is worth a try thanks


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

The rubber one would work better as a hopper because its deeper. But all the surfaces inside would make it catch too many grinds, so I felt the smooth metal one would make a better doser.

Anything to stop the horrific channeling I'm getting!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Upgrade that grinder, it will help a lot


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

It's In the thought process!! I think it's holding the setup back. But there are factors that delay me a little...









But if the right bargain comes up, I will consider making the change.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Check out the results of the grind off you will be surprised what you can achieve for not a lot of money


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

That's what people said about the mc2


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Yes but a proper grinder, like a cimbali magnum!!


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

I've taken a fancy towards an anfim caimano of some kind.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Well I just picked one of those up and it will be in the grind off and it cost less than your mc2! You just have to hunt them out that's all, they are fab grinders but are big, but if you have the space then a whole world of great grinders are available to you at sensible money


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

I love my Royal but I'd love to make some comparisons with other grinders. In particular I want to get my hands on the OE Pharos - looks like the best trade off between cost and grind quality - although it seems to require some mods to tidy up the dosing aspect.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Did you sort out getting the thread ends out of the royal adjustment collar. The mazzer levers are pants as they are so brittle, had loads of people complain about them snapping.


----------



## totallywired (Jun 25, 2011)

Thanks for the heads up on the lens hoods. Just purchased two of them. One will be a hopper for my Eureka mignon. The other I will fit some wire mesh inside to knock out any clumps and it will be my doser. Will post pics when all is up and running. Be good to see pics of other peoples mods as well?


----------



## redricks (Jul 8, 2012)

Thanks for this one never even crossed my mind i have used camera's that have lens hoods so i purchased this one...http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/NEW-standard-58mm-metal-lens-hood-cover-58mm-filter-lens-/221204904022?_trksid=p2047675.m1851&_trkparms=aid%3D222002%26algo%3DSIC.FIT%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D14838%26meid%3D6700099592999654491%26pid%3D100005%26prg%3D1048%26rk%3D4%26sd%3D221203350138%26


----------



## Southpaw (Feb 26, 2012)

shrink said:


> I've taken a fancy towards an anfim caimano of some kind.


I really like mine (Lusso not caimano). With the exception of sweeping out the chamber its absolutely perfect for me - just thack, tamp and go. Like Coffeechap said, if you go leftfield and avoid a mazzer you can get a really good grinder for sub £200, possibly even sub £100.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

From what I have seen of the Anfim, its one grinder which might make me move away from my royal, even tho not as fast grinding, the quality is superb and the doser is awesome.


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

my local favourite coffee shop use anfims... on demand with doser, and they make some of the best coffee ive ever tasted.. so must be doing something right!


----------



## mike 100 (Jul 15, 2010)

shrink said:


> Some better options maybe (metal, and smoother inside)
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/58mm-Black-Screw-in-mount-Wide-Angle-metal-lens-hood-for-Canon-Nikon-Pentax-Sony-/390440086051?pt=UK_Photography_CameraLenses_Lens_caps_hoods_adaptors_ET&hash=item5ae80aea23
> 
> Thanks shrink! just got mine from hong kong today, fits both my Synesso and Rancilio baskets, and goes under my vario (with the hook removed) as in orphan espresso video, and a lot cheaper.


----------

